# DragonFly screens



## BartlettJ64

Does anyone know anything about Dragonfly screens by SnapAV? They look pretty good and I have a bud that can get me a good price for one. They also appear to have a pretty good ceiling mount as well. Any thoughts? I would post the link but I think thats not permissable here.


Thanks all!


----------



## BartlettJ64

Figured I would bump this one time. Thanks!


----------



## BobL

We got one in to try but haven't opened it yet. I heard the matte white is very good and pretty much the equivlent of most other matte white screens. I probably won't have time to evaluate anytime soon.


Bob


----------



## kcarlasc

I just got through putting one up in my room. Easy install, like the tension

poles around the edges have not put an image on it yet, waiting for new PJ. Looks nice on the wall, my only complaint would be the actually mounting to the wall. It sounds easy but it was harder than I thought. Could not get the top and bottom hangers on at the same time. Did the top and worked the bottoms one in next.


----------



## BartlettJ64

Just wanted to know if anyone had anything further to say on these screens. THe HT room is near to the point I need to order it. Anyone that has used them please let me know.


My thanks,


Bart


Here is the link:

http://www.snapav.com/catalog/list.a...Film%20Screens


----------



## Mr Ian B

I have been using a DragonFly92" high contrast for 2 months with a Mitsubishi HC3000u projector and love it. Like the velvet border that blocks reflecting light from the screen. All my guests and friends that have come for a movie night have been in awe.


Hope that helps.


Mr Ian B


----------



## emery011

I purchased the 106" to go with my optoma hd72 and absolutely love it! I have nothing to compare it with because this is my first screen but I am very pleased with it. Mounting was a little difficult because of the lower brackets. PM me and I can tell you what price I paid. Im curious about the pricing. Don't know if I paid too much.


----------



## Gushy

I thought I'd bump this up.


I have the 92 inch matte white screen with my hd1000u. I had a cheapy screen before this. no comparison. The velvet around the borders soak up any light overspill.


Excellent product.


----------



## Y2KFirehawk

Anyone know where it is possible to purchase them online or brick-n-mortar? I'm curious...


----------



## emery011

i purchased locally in salt lake. There were alot of b&m's carrying the product line. Online I could only find a wholesaler who wouldnt sell to me.


edited the link for wholesale. Someone posted it about 3 or 4 post previously


Good luck


----------



## dwixson

We were previously a "B&M" store in Georgia but have gone "strictly custom" like many others, in the last few years. I picked up Dragonfly a few months ago to sell along with some of our more popular, budget prices 1080p and 720p projectors.


We were mainly a Stewart Filmscreen house in the past but now only sell them with our more expensive and higher quality projector offerings. While the image quality of the Dragonfly product isn't quite in the same league as Stewart, it is so good that I did some investigation on the screens material quality.


One of the principle partners (of Dragonfly's parent company) informed me that they are manufacturing their screens in the same Chinese factory that DaLite Screen Company used for most of their "fixed" screens until they brought all their mfg into the U.S.


The main difference between Dragonfly and DaLite is that Dragonfly has selected only a few standard HDTV sizes (no custom orders) which significantly reduces their costs, plus they are more interested in the Home Theater 16x9 market than the 4x3 presentation and educational sales market, further reducing their on hand stock and mfg costs. They also present a truly fantastic value compared to other similarly priced Home Theater screen makers based on quality of materials, construction and ease of installation.


Lastly, Draper, Elite, Vutec and a few other manufacturers choose to use standard sign vinyl for their screen material, resulting in "hot spotting" color abnormalities and reduced black levels. Not true with either Dragonfly -or- DaLite products.


Sorry so long . . .


----------



## mkerdman

Has the Dragonfly High Contrast or the Matte White proved to the best match for 1080p single chip projectors at 106"?


----------



## Blake Brubaker - Da-Lite

For those who read this thread on the forum, please be aware that the following is untrue and extremely incorrect:
Taken from dwixsom's post above:_"One of the principle partners (of Dragonfly's parent company) informed me that they are manufacturing their screens in the same Chinese factory that DaLite Screen Company used for most of their "fixed" screens until they brought all their mfg into the U.S. "_



Da-Lite has, since its beginning in 1909, and continues to make it's projections screens in the USA. With locations in Warsaw, IN, Cincinnatti, OH and Wichita, KS, Da-Lite manufactures every projection screen with pride here in the USA. We have never had production in China nor do we have any plans to do so. We even manufacture our own fabric right here in the US.


So, when someone tries to tell you that a Da-Lite product is not made here in the U.S., or tells you that we made them in China at one time, DO NOT BELIEVE THEM!


Thank you,


----------



## rlguy28

there is a local seller here wanting $300 for a brand new unopened 92" matte white dragonfly screen. is that a good deal? what do these go for normally?


----------



## dynasty36d

Looks an awful lot like focupix screens from htdepot.


----------



## BobL

That is a good price for that screen, MSRP $1199. Although, they are rarely sold for reatail. I don't know anything about focupix so I can't compare.


Bob


----------



## kaabye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BartlettJ64* /forum/post/8731183
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about Dragonfly screens by SnapAV? They look pretty good and I have a bud that can get me a good price for one. They also appear to have a pretty good ceiling mount as well. Any thoughts? I would post the link but I think thats not permissable here.
> 
> 
> Thanks all!



Looks like I will be picking up a slightly used Dragonfly tab tensioned high contrast screen 84" and look forward giving my .02 worth.


----------



## kaabye

Ok I did purchase the Dragonfly 84 tab tensioned high contrast gray screen from a dealer who needed a larger size. I paid 200.00 + 40.00 for shipping $240 out the door. It is mounted and I have watched a few movies.


My first thought is that is if you love elite's high contrast gray screen material you will love dragonflys high contrast grey material. You will like it exactly the same.










The motor and remote control work well and the screen lays perfectly flat once down. I did have to adjust the drop of the screen but it was very easy and was just turns on a allen wrench in a hole in the front of the screen (you do have to pull the screen up and then let down to see what the adjustment did).


I have the dalite high power screen as well but it no longer suits my set up as the projector is ceiling not eye level mounted. I evaluated and have screen samples from elite (matte white and high contrast grey), stewart (firehawk sst, and g3, as well as studiotex) and dalite (high contrast matte white, silver scree...forgot the name). All else being equal I would have gone with stewart but even used the screens garner big bucks....for 200.00 the dragonfly tab tensioned was to cheap to pass up. Once again the fabric on dragonfly high contrast grey is exactly the same (texture, tint) as one of my other samples.


Any other questions about the screen I would be happy to answer....I am not affiliated with any of these companies..


----------



## kaabye

Forgot the projector is panny ax200u...


----------



## htguruwannab

It looks like they have an acoustically transparent screen coming soon!!!


http://www.snapav.com/snapav/DetailV...Code=DF-120-AW


----------



## nlievano

I am the Product Manager of Dragonfly Screens for Snap AV. I am happy to say our AcoustiWeave screens will be in stock toward the end of May and ready for sale. We are very excited to release this line and they will be available in 92, 100, 106, 110 and 120". However, we only sell commercially so you will need to visit your local custom A/V house to see if they carry it. If you get ahold of one or see it in store, I am very interested to hear your feedback!


Thank you,

Nick Lievano


----------



## htguruwannab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlievano* /forum/post/16321631
> 
> 
> I am the Product Manager of Dragonfly Screens for Snap AV. I am happy to say our AcoustiWeave screens will be in stock toward the end of May and ready for sale. We are very excited to release this line and they will be available in 92, 100, 106, 110 and 120". However, we only sell commercially so you will need to visit your local custom A/V house to see if they carry it. If you get ahold of one or see it in store, I am very interested to hear your feedback!
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Nick Lievano



I see they are only available in 16:9 format. Are there plans for 2.35:1 screens?


----------



## nlievano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htguruwannab* /forum/post/16337444
> 
> 
> I see they are only available in 16:9 format. Are there plans for 2.35:1 screens?



Though I can not validate the time frame they will be available, it is an option we are considering.


----------



## drsung

Has anyone seen one of the acoustically transparent dragonfly screens yet?


----------



## maximus1971

Hi all...


Does anyone know how the CARADA (Brilliant White) stacks up against the Dragonfly...I have a custom HT installer offering me the screen at the same price point..


Thanks!


Max


----------



## Patd1

I am in the process of building my Home Theater. I just got a great deal on a new in box Dragonfly HC 106 inch. I am going to use it with a Optoma HD72. The Optoma 72 is a pretty bright projector so I am hoping that it will mate with this screen.


----------



## glennzippy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drsung* /forum/post/16610040
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen one of the acoustically transparent dragonfly screens yet?



I'm installing an AT screen for a client in the next two weeks and will report back.


FWIW: I've used Dragonfly screens for clients for a while and have been happy (as have my clients). They're not a Stewart, but having worked with several other budget screens, I can say they are a good value and compare nicely to the less expensive models I've used.


----------



## Razor_Phoenix

I am being offered a Matt White Fixed Mount 106 inch dragonfly screen for $1399. Is that too much? Also, does any one know of any good AV stores that sell screens in Northern VA/D.C./Rockville MD area? Thanks


----------



## smifsud

The Dragonfly screens are a very good choice and comparable in quality and picture. This is my go to screen when it comes to the budget minded clients.


Steve

Instinctive Engineering


----------



## airwaves1000

I just got a 110" dragonfly and love it so far no problems. Works like a champ and looks great.


----------



## glennzippy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drsung* /forum/post/16610040
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen one of the acoustically transparent dragonfly screens yet?



Installed a 120" AT Dragonfly screen this week. Screen material looks similar to what is used by other manufacturers (SMX, Vutec, SeymourAV, etc). Went together nicely (just like other Dragonfly screens), included a black scrim and all mounting hardware...


Projector is a JVC DLA-HD350. No signs of Morié. Looked really nice.


As a reference, I also installed a masking 129" 2.35:1 VisionX screen this week. It had similar material as well, but was significantly more work to get installed (as I would expect from a masking system). Both were similar in character as far as the screen material looked (neither has been calibrated yet)


Biggest difference in the general appearance of the screens was in the borders: 2.25" versus ~6"... It did make the VisionX screen look a little nicer overall. One small annoyance with the VisionX was that it had a plastic logo on the lower right side... not a fan and will delete it on future orders.


For a budget AT screen, I think that the Dragonfly is going to be hard to beat. It will certainly make it easier for me to upgrade my budget-minded clients into an AT option as the competition is a bit more price-wise.


----------



## Cassady

I would like to purchase a 100" High Contrast Dragonfly fixed mount screen but can't figure out how.


If I need to go to a dealer, than which one?


I went to snapav.com but it suggested "dealers only" could purchase.


I don't understand.


Can someone enlighten a novice consumer here?


----------



## smifsud

I am a dealer and could have one drop shipped to you. I also have a 92" screen in stock.


Steve

Instinctive Engineering


----------



## Cassady

Steve,


I received a private e-mail via AVS but couldn't open it.


You can contact me at:

[email protected] 

610-864-0127


----------



## bioforce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htguruwannab* /forum/post/16337444
> 
> 
> I see they are only available in 16:9 format. Are there plans for 2.35:1 screens?



2.35:1 are now available (and in stock) for the following sizes in "FIXED" screens:


103"


115"


125"


I have not placed any of these as of yet, but I am sure the quality would be equal to the 16:9 and 4:3


----------



## myhousekey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus1971* /forum/post/16614397
> 
> 
> Hi all...
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how the CARADA (Brilliant White) stacks up against the Dragonfly...I have a custom HT installer offering me the screen at the same price point..
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Max



Bump. I have the same question.


----------



## zephion

Anyword on the quality or comparison of Dragonfly™ 133 in. High Contrast Film Screen with Black Velvet Frame (16:9 Aspect Ratio)?


My local audio buys dealer wants to make me a deal on this screen...


----------



## bioforce

Go for it, if the price is competitive.


My customers like them a lot, and I use the 120" in my own Home Theater.


----------



## USMC 1980

Does anyone know where I can buy a corner bracket for a Dragonfly 106 screen. Thanks


----------



## Refired

Great screen, I have a 92" Matte but it is my first one. The only thing is that I wish it was a little bigger. Any one want to down size?


----------



## meyer64

Does anyone know any place online or retailers in the Twin Cities area that sell the Dragonfly screens? I'm in the planning stages for my theater and am still debating between a DIY AT screen or purchasing one (as long as the price is right). I'd be looking at a 2.35:1 115" screen, but i can't seem to find much information on what the going rate is for one.


----------



## decw007

Hi all, great and informative site. So much products and info out there, it's enough to make your head spin. A new user here, and will soon be "popping my cherry" with making my own dedicated home theater. I was getting a couple of estimates from a number of installers and 2 of them were recommending to me dragonfly screens, maybe because of my budget constraints of about $10,000.00 total for the whole room. Then another installer was recommending da-Lite. Anyway, after some discussion with the installer who was recommending da-Lite, he said that he recently had lunch with a Da-Lite representative who told him they did some testing with the dragonfly fly screens and found that after, I think 3 years, the dragonfly screens were turning yellow. I don't know how true this is, seeing as how custom installers are particular about using certain brands that they "trust" I myself decided against the dragonfly screen. Just thought I would let you guys know what I heard. If anyone who owns these screens tell us if there is any truth to this. I didn't end up going with the installer who was recommending the da-lite screen, but found that information interesting because these projector screens aren't cheap.


----------



## BobL

I'm an installer and our company specializes in projection systems, and I do the testing for our company. So I see a lot of projectors and screens. We carry Stewart, Seymour-Screen Excellence, Da-Lite, Draper, Vutec, Screen innovations and Dragonfly. We used to do Screen Research. Screens are about the right screen for the right application and of course budget is part of it.


We haven't had a problem with any of the screen manufacturers including Dragonfly. Dragonfly has only been out for about 3 years so it is tough to say if they yellow but I haven't seen it yet. I've seen some yellowing with older screens say 15+ years old but not 3 years. The Dragonfly is what I call a basic vinyl screen, nothing special about it. They are very similar to many other companies that don't manufacture their own screen materials. It is a good value brand for what they offer and can be found for some very good pricing.


----------



## Benito Joaquin

I'm backing up what Bob posted.....

I've seen Dragonfly but have not tested how reliable it is after so many years. I have seen screens turn yellow but it wasn't because of the material, it was because of the material in a certain application.


I wouldn't be too concerned about it but I would say that if i had to choose between the two, i would definitely go Da Lite.


Benito


----------



## bioforce

Have had a 120" Dragonfly in my own system for almost 4 years (received one when they first came out)and it is as white as the day I hung it.


If a screen seems to yellow over the years, it might also be due to environmental factors like the owner leaving the windows open for airbourne contaminants, or if it is close to a kitchen where foods are fried or cooked in a way that places particulates in the air that will eventually coat everything, including a screen.


And I have placed many of them over the last few years and not one complaint (of any kind)


----------



## Benito Joaquin

The few times i've seen screens turn yellow were due to age. This process took nearly 15 years to happen. Other than that, the only other reason i've seen a screen turn yellow is from casinos and smoke.


I once worked on a 16ft wide screen that was returned from a casino in Russia. Screen was yellow and the smell was so strong. Even after it was shipped back, it smelled up the are for over a month.


Benito


----------



## dsmPhotoCompany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smifsud* /forum/post/17059710
> 
> 
> I am a dealer and could have one drop shipped to you. I also have a 92" screen in stock.
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> Instinctive Engineering



Ordered my 106' Dragonfly screen from Steve...got a great price and showed up fast. Have it setup on the wall and ready for my new projector that gets here ndt week.


Thanks Steve!


----------



## smifsud

Glad I could help! Enjoy.


Post some pictures of your setup and the screen if you would.


Thank you,

Steve

Instinctive Engineering

248.514.0566


----------



## scarr2k

smifsud [Steve], PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## smifsud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarr2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> smifsud [Steve], PM sent. Thanks.



Response sent.


----------



## Jimbo85281

These screens look exactly like the Monoprice and Grandview fixed screens. I believe they rebrand a chinese made screen and I'm thinking that is what is being done here. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## programmergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Y2KFirehawk* /forum/post/10744820
> 
> 
> Anyone know where it is possible to purchase them online or brick-n-mortar? I'm curious...



I am near you in Summit, NJ I have them if you are intrested in taking a little drive. I can alwas ship as well. Feel free to PM me.


I have put in some of these the materal is nice, nice black backer. Compaired to the DaLight which I also sell the materal is a bit thicker if that means anything. But the finish is not quite as smooth but not a problem. Given both if all else is equal I like the DaLight just because of the name but the Dragonfly is at a better price point and has a nicer frame there for a better value.


----------



## roblutts

Just got a quote for a Dragonfly 120" at $680 plus tax. Good buy? I'm a little leary of buying a "less expensive" screen after sinking so much money on the rest of my setup.

Just bought Epson 8350 to go with it. Local stereo/video store quotes me $1100 + $300 for install on a matte screen (not sure of brand - but they carry high end equip)


Thanks for any input/advise!


Rob


----------



## bioforce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roblutts*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/30#post_22633776
> 
> 
> Just got a quote for a Dragonfly 120" at $680 plus tax. Good buy? I'm a little leary of buying a "less expensive" screen after sinking so much money on the rest of my setup.
> 
> Just bought Epson 8350 to go with it. Local stereo/video store quotes me $1100 + $300 for install on a matte screen (not sure of brand - but they carry high end equip)
> 
> Thanks for any input/advise!
> 
> Rob



If it includes shipping it is an OK deal. They are good screens, you should be happy with the quality. Suggested Retail is $1599


----------



## roblutts

It does include shipping, thanks for the response! $200 to assemble and mount screen along with projector also.


----------



## Prindle19

Where did you get a quote on the 120 for $680 shipped?


Also, are you getting Matte White, High Contrast, Gray?


----------



## Snauserz

Also curious about where this quote for a 120" came from. My local AV store is quoting $1,100 (no shipping) for the matte white. I have a hunch that's far too expenisve..


----------



## sdolen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snauserz*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/30#post_22645489
> 
> 
> Also curious about where this quote for a 120" came from. My local AV store is quoting $1,100 (no shipping) for the matte white. I have a hunch that's far too expenisve..



That is way over 100% markup on that screen, you can do much better. The $680 quote roblutts got is definitely in the ball park. It's a fair price with a fair profit for the dealer. I would tell you how I know but I'd have to kill ya.......


----------



## Snauserz

Hrmmm.. Thanks sdolen. My place will match quotes from other authorized dealers but of course I can't just price this screen out on the Internet. Not sure if I should even work with these guys considering how they're trying to screw me over! I was also considering a new receiver, projector, etc. from them. Looks like they just sealed their fate with me!


----------



## roblutts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prindle19*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/30#post_22638727
> 
> 
> Where did you get a quote on the 120 for $680 shipped?
> 
> Also, are you getting Matte White, High Contrast, Gray?


Got the quote from an independent installer that wired my room. He's done wiring for me previously and if very reasonable and great work. If your in Dallas area I can give you his info


----------



## texasgingerbrea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roblutts*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/30#post_22649054
> 
> 
> Got the quote from an independent installer that wired my room. He's done wiring for me previously and if very reasonable and great work. If your in Dallas area I can give you his info



I'm in the Dallas area (Frisco) and would love his name and number. Thanks. PM me and i'll PM you as well to ensure you see this.


----------



## Bruce Tyrrell

Hey Folks, I am looking at a new projection system and got a quote for a Dragonfly Motorized, Matte White for $990 plus tax, picked up locally.


Is this a competitive price?


----------



## sdolen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Tyrrell*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/60#post_23102333
> 
> 
> Hey Folks, I am looking at a new projection system and got a quote for a Dragonfly Motorized, Matte White for $990 plus tax, picked up locally.
> 
> 
> Is this a competitive price?


'


Size? Regular or tab tension?


If it's a regular screen, IMHO you could do better but if it's a tab tension then you are getting a good deal.


----------



## hmunster2

Just wondering how much these things actually list for. I have a price of $1200 for a 100" fixed screen.

I am thinking this is way out of line. Can anybody message me with some price parameters.

I tried calling Snap, but they won't give the consumer any info on pricing.

I am thinking that I may skip the Dragonfly and go with another screen-just looking for a fair price from installer.

If anyone from Snap is monitoring, I would appreciate some info, otherwise I will look elsewhere.


----------



## BobL

100" fixed MSRP $1299.

100" electric non tensioned MSRP $1299

100" electric tensioned MSRP $2399


----------



## Bruce Tyrrell

Duplicate....


----------



## Bruce Tyrrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdolen*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/60#post_23103913
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> Size? Regular or tab tension?
> 
> 
> If it's a regular screen, IMHO you could do better but if it's a tab tension then you are getting a good deal.




Sorry. I intended to put the model number in my posting. It is the 100" diagonal non-tensioned. Model#: DFM-NTT-100-MW.


Thank you.


----------



## Jdgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/60#post_23104941
> 
> 
> Just wondering how much these things actually list for. I have a price of $1200 for a 100" fixed screen.
> 
> I am thinking this is way out of line. Can anybody message me with some price parameters.
> 
> I tried calling Snap, but they won't give the consumer any info on pricing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may skip the Dragonfly and go with another screen-just looking for a fair price from installer.
> 
> If anyone from Snap is monitoring, I would appreciate some info, otherwise I will look elsewhere.



I can't tell if it is out of line or not, but I would recommend you look at Seymour Screen AV. I have been looking at a few different screens and was recommended a Dragonfly by one store and a Da-Lite by another. The screens looked good and the two B&M stores were pretty much offering the same price for each. I decided to do some researching on my own. Found out their was a screen manufacturer in my home town right here in Iowa SeymourAv.com


I called Chris (he is the owner and posts on avsforums under the name chriscmore) and he had me come take a tour of their factory (small operation). Answered a ton of questions (I am a screen Newb) and gave me some samples to take with me. I am looking at their Glacier White 1.3 non acoustically transparent screen in a 16:9 format (they make 2.35 scope screens also and can do custom). Customer service, great reviews, American made (and local to boot), and the samples have sold me. Their 100" diagnol 16:9 fixed screens run either $859 or $1220 shipped depending on which frame you want. They use a grommet system to fasten their screen to the frame. Anyways I would call him or pm him here and at least see what he has to offer.


----------



## PlexMulti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/60#post_23104941
> 
> 
> Just wondering how much these things actually list for. I have a price of $1200 for a 100" fixed screen.
> 
> I am thinking this is way out of line. Can anybody message me with some price parameters.
> 
> I tried calling Snap, but they won't give the consumer any info on pricing.
> 
> I am thinking that I may skip the Dragonfly and go with another screen-just looking for a fair price from installer.
> 
> If anyone from Snap is monitoring, I would appreciate some info, otherwise I will look elsewhere.



Given the Margins on that screen I would say this is NOT a good price. I know because... Well, lets just say that I know











Tell them $850 and THEY come build, install and hang it. This still leaves more money per % in it than any other screen company they could sell you. Make them do actual WORK for their money. You know... the old fashioned way. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## yarsmang

I am looking for a little advice. I recently ordered the HD25-LV (about 3k lumens). I will be using this in a light controlled home theatre and plan on using a Dragonfly 120" screen.


I was wondering though about my setup regarding the screen type. I can go with a high contrast screen of .9 gain or a matte white screen of 1.2 gain. I was told by someone locally that sine the HD25-LV has enough lumens the high contrast should work and leave me with better black levels/contrast all around. he said there is potential for washing out if I use too high of gain screen with too many lumens.


High Contrast
http://www.snapav.com/p-351-df-sl-120-hc.aspx 


vs


Matte White
http://www.snapav.com/p-353-df-sl-120-mw.aspx 


Thoughts?


----------



## sdolen

IMHO, with the light controlled room, I would go with the HC screen as the weak point with most Optoma projectors is the black level, unless you are planning to do allot of 3D viewing and even then, that HD25 is a light cannon.


----------



## Inspector 24

I've used both with my Sim2 D60 and preferred the white screen. Colors seemed more accurate, while blacks weren't as black I felt like I could see more shadow detail, more subtleties in the gradients of dark gray.


YMMV, if you can try both, see what you like.


----------



## hundunbu

great.All my guests and friends that have come for a movie night have been in awe.thanks


----------



## andyouto

agree.THe HT room is near to the point I need to order it. thank you


----------



## jjennings2510

I would also go with the matte white. I think you will like the pic better and every litt1e bit of extra brightness helps any projector....even if it's already pretty bright...once calibrated you will probably lose brightness. (Spears and Munsil have 3d calibration patterns now)


As for others on the fence about getting Dragonfly screens, I have a Dragonfly 120" screen that I have had for 2 years now. No discoloring and it is a quality screen. Picture quality is great. I like the screen attaching method of Dragonfly better compared to some other brands but it can be a little hard to mount it with the top and bottom brackets.....All in all I think its a great quality screen.


----------



## Littlemagellan

I've got a price on the motorized 92inch HC grey for $999 and the tab tensioned version for $1499. I'm pretty sure they include installation too. Is that a reasonable price (that's CAD too, not USD).


----------



## sdolen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Littlemagellan*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/60#post_23872449
> 
> 
> I've got a price on the motorized 92inch HC grey for $999 and the tab tensioned version for $1499. I'm pretty sure they include installation too. Is that a reasonable price (that's CAD too, not USD).



That seems pretty reasonable since it includes installation. It's hard to quantify since I don't know the details of your installation but MSRP on the screen is $849 US. It all depends on how many man hours are included for the installation. The custom installer that I sometimes help out charges $125 per man hour. Personally, I would shoot for closer to $899 installed but I'm cheap......


----------



## Viipottaja

Would $400 for a 92 fixed screen Dragonfly be a good deal? Says its still in the box.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/ele/4219014181.html


----------



## sdolen

Yes, a good deal. $350 - 375 would be an excellent deal but it sounds like the seller is firm on the price.


----------



## douglasvb

As a SnapAV/Dragonfly dealer, I'd like to take a moment and debunk a few myths:


-Product Pricing -


1. Rarely are dealers ever looking to screw a customer, especially if they've been around a while. The reason you see fluctuations in price is due in part, to circumstance. For instance: If I have an order for a screen to be installed for a home builder, it's put into inventory, and the project falls through, guess what? I've got an extra screen to get rid of. Maybe I have a deposit on it? I can sell it for even less. Just because I'm willing to move that screen for $500 and the other guy has to buy one for twice that price, doesn't mean he's screwing you.


2. Dealers buy at different levels; The more product I purchase, the better my price. A dealer who buys a ton of Screen Innovations, (SI), will likely push and price a black diamond for less than a dealer that sells mostly dragonfly. Turn the tables on the SI guru, and you'll see what I mean.


3. The custom dealer could, and often is, selling more screens than a retail store. His overhead is low, (No Showroom, and No employees). He can justify a lower margin, because he's a "lone ranger". If you still have a Retail store in the neighborhood, and they are shooting you prices that seem high? Trust Me, they have PLENTY of clients paying those prices. Many people so greatly value the "full service" model, that they don't care what it costs. Don't be a hater, and don't forget how to negotiate. If your truly a low maintenance customer, and you can convince me of it, you'll get a great price.


-Screen Yellowing -


Screen Yellowing is real. I won't name any brands in particular, but most screen manufacturers use oil based paint as the base for their coatings. Oil based paints will yellow, especially when exposed to sunlight. The necessity for screen coatings depends on the room. Some manufacturers such as Severtson use water based coatings to prevent yellowing. Dragonfly screens are not "coated", and therefore won't yellow. They will on the other hand, seem underwhelming when compared to a competitors screen under various lighting conditions.


-Screen Manufacturing Similarities-


I can't say for sure how modern patent laws work, and how they apply in China. I think that SnapAV has figured out that the US patent process is too long, too costly, and often ignored; So maybe they don't bother anymore? The Dragonfly fixed-frame product was unique when I picked it up. If similarities exist in the market today, I can assure you; SnapAV was first on the scene. They continue to tackle the issues that bother integrator's the most, and for that; I'm thankful.


----------



## kopkiwi

Is there anywhere online these can be purchased from? Am in NZ so a brick and mortar store is of no use to me.


----------



## cornell

What is the going price range for the Dragonfly 110" Acousta Weave screen? I am getting quotes for $1299 which seems high to me.


----------



## douglasvb

cornell said:


> What is the going price range for the Dragonfly 110" Acousta Weave screen? I am getting quotes for $1299 which seems high to me.


Retail price is $1,799. $1,299 is 20% OFF


----------



## udtsealeod

I have a HT in the basement, it's 15'x 25' at the end of a 15' x 64' rec room. Ambient light is controlled, but it's a rec room. I have been recommended a 120" Dragonfly fixed screen (matte white) w/ 2.5" veltex surround. I plan to buy the Sony 55ES and it will be mounted 18' from the screen. How would this compare to a SI Slate or Carada Criterion?


----------



## DR.DTS

Hello




I wanted to bring back this topic on the Dragonfly Screens since this the company my local HiFi store has ordered a screen from. I decided to jump in the projectors since our trusty 3.5 year old Panny Plasma died a few days ago. I pretty much had to do a two day crash course on Projectors but almost more time spent on screens. I ended up going with the Sony HW40ES based on the positive reviews, the $$$ the dealer knocked off and three year warranty. At first he suggested a entry level 1 Series screen from Screen Innovations which is a matte white. But yesterday when I came in he did some research and actually found the Drangonfly High Contrast Lite Gray which he said was a better screen at the same price as the Screen Innovations. Based on the projector which is said to be bright, almost dead on out-of-the-box but a very slight weak black level compared to the Epson 5030 along with my room, lighting and controlled dimmer recessed lighting this screen will be a better choice. Our walls are already a lite texture sand gray.


I got the Frame Base One...how is putting this together and any tips? The 92" screen will be here in about a week.




Kenny J - Nashville TN


----------



## Hammer578

DR.DTS said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to bring back this topic on the Dragonfly Screens since this the company my local HiFi store has ordered a screen from. I decided to jump in the projectors since our trusty 3.5 year old Panny Plasma died a few days ago. I pretty much had to do a two day crash course on Projectors but almost more time spent on screens. I ended up going with the Sony HW40ES based on the positive reviews, the $$$ the dealer knocked off and three year warranty. At first he suggested a entry level 1 Series screen from Screen Innovations which is a matte white. But yesterday when I came in he did some research and actually found the Drangonfly High Contrast Lite Gray which he said was a better screen at the same price as the Screen Innovations. Based on the projector which is said to be bright, almost dead on out-of-the-box but a very slight weak black level compared to the Epson 5030 along with my room, lighting and controlled dimmer recessed lighting this screen will be a better choice. Our walls are already a lite texture sand gray.
> 
> 
> I got the Frame Base One...how is putting this together and any tips? The 92" screen will be here in about a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny J - Nashville TN


I have the Matte White Dragonfly. It was very simple to assemble. You will see. I came from Elite and so far I love the Dragonfly. I have the 5030 and wouldn't change a thing. The Sony is great too. I'm in Nashville as well. Good luck.


----------



## DR.DTS

Got the new dragonfly screen up a few days ago. Can't say enough of how impressed, assembly and construction of the screen is. The frame itself was very well made and all the parts lined up correctly and fitted snuggly. The top and bottom are one piece. I'm glad I went to pick it up in my pickup.The black felt covering the fame was dead on and assembly was fairly easy. The corner brackets are solid metal and not some cheap plastic. The frame itself is about 3.25 wide where as some of the cheap models I've seen on Amazon are about 1" less. the mounting bracket is two piece with pre-measured teacher strips on each end. I used a larger framing square to align the bottom to top. The package included some decent size 2.5 wood screws and I was able to hit three studs easy. The frame mounted and snapped in place at the bottom perfectly. There are two release tabs on the bottom bracket..


The screen is a lite grey and looks good with the Black Felt up on the wall with a slightly darker grey sand texture paint. Picture wise it looks good...no great with the Sony HW40ES. I'm still tweaking a bit and learning some of the different adjustments than I had with a Plasma. The real surprise was how fast dragonfly got it to the store. We decided on this model and Jon placed the order around noon on Monday 22nd saying with the Holiday and all maybe a week. He called me Friday 26th in the morning and said the screen was in. More than satisfied with it all and glad I didn't just go cheap.

Hammer...where in Nashville? I got the Sony PJ & Screen thru HiFi Buys. I'm in East/Ingelwood.


Kenny J - Nashville TN - USA


----------



## smoof

smifsud said:


> I am a dealer and could have one drop shipped to you. I also have a 92" screen in stock.
> 
> Steve
> Instinctive Engineering


I ordered my screen from Steve and he was very easy to work with. Screen was shipped out immediately and arrived quickly. Thanks Steve!


----------



## rkothapa

smifsud said:


> I am a dealer and could have one drop shipped to you. I also have a 92" screen in stock.
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> Instinctive Engineering


Hi Steve - Could you please give me pricing for Dragonfly 133 inch matte white and 133 inch high contrast. You can PM me if you prefer. or I can email you directly if you can share your email. I live in Texas. Do you have tax and shipping charges? Thanks.


----------



## rkothapa

roblutts said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prindle19*  /t/740815/dragonfly-screens/30#post_22638727
> 
> 
> Where did you get a quote on the 120 for $680 shipped?
> 
> Also, are you getting Matte White, High Contrast, Gray?
> 
> 
> 
> Got the quote from an independent installer that wired my room. He's done wiring for me previously and if very reasonable and great work. If your in Dallas area I can give you his info
Click to expand...

I am also in the Dallas/Frisco area. Could you please pm me where you got the Dragonfly screen from. Thanks.


----------



## Tampa Husker

I'm looking at getting a Dragonfly 120" HC fixed frame NIB for $500. Is this as good of a deal as it sounds? I know I was quoted 999 for 106 matte white at the store. I will be running a SONY VPL-HW40ES as the projector in a basement with very little ambient lighting from 4 daylight windows. With this set up work well? Just entering into the projector world.


----------



## sdolen

I can't comment on the projector setup with your lighting but as far as the price for the screen, Yes, that's a very good deal.


----------



## Tampa Husker

Any concerns about it being the high contrast grey? I really don't have a lot of ambient light to block out, so that isn't an issue. I have heard from a friend who has a Panoview GreyWolf II that he thought the grey high contrast screen cause more graininess then a matte white. Wondering if this is common with the grey high contrast screens or perhaps just isolated to the Panoview brand or at least more prominent than in Dragonfly screens.


----------



## rtart

Just came across a 110" high contrast screen as part of a 'got it with the house' projector deal. Part number is DF-SL-110-HC. It's in great condition, but I have an acoustically transparent screen setup now in my HT. I have a Draper AT1200 now, and it seems that the Dragonfly is a little larger and a little more substantial, so....

I'd like to explore replacing the screen material with their Acousticweave II fabric...looks like it would be easy to do.

SnapAV's website says they only sell via dealers, but this is certainly a "PITA" inquiry. I've reached out to the manufacturer via email for help, but thought there might be a dealer still subscribed to this thread that could help. 

I guess my other option is to sell it and make someone else a really good deal on a 110" with HC material.


----------



## sdolen

rtart said:


> Just came across a 110" high contrast screen as part of a 'got it with the house' projector deal. Part number is DF-SL-110-HC. It's in great condition, but I have an acoustically transparent screen setup now in my HT. I have a Draper AT1200 now, and it seems that the Dragonfly is a little larger and a little more substantial, so....
> 
> I'd like to explore replacing the screen material with their Acousticweave II fabric...looks like it would be easy to do.
> 
> SnapAV's website says they only sell via dealers, but this is certainly a "PITA" inquiry. I've reached out to the manufacturer via email for help, but thought there might be a dealer still subscribed to this thread that could help.
> 
> I guess my other option is to sell it and make someone else a really good deal on a 110" with HC material.


IMHO, sell the Dragonfly. I would not replace a Mercedes with a Kia (No offense to Kia owners), you currently own what I would consider a "Luxury" screen and I would not replace it with a "Made in China for a price point" screen. Not that it's a bad screen, just not at the level of what you currently own.


----------



## rtart

Thanks for the reply. I did receive a response from SnapAV...which is something. It was the expected...."we only sell through dealers.....we don't sell the screen fabric separately"...response. 

I do understand that this kind of request is kind of a pain, but making a customer happy is never a bad idea. How much effort would it take to figure out a price and maybe sell something and make a customer happy? Instead, I've written SnapAV and their screens off of my list forever.

Anyone want a great deal on a Dragonfly 110" high contrast screen?


----------



## jbudzinski

Possibly interested in your screen. Sent you a PM.


----------



## jbudzinski

looks like i needed another post in order to PM.


----------



## rtart

jbudzinski said:


> Possibly interested in your screen. Sent you a PM.


Replied via PM....


----------



## Harish Gangidi

I got a quote today..he is charging 1000 bucks for 100" screen...is that that good ? i asked him do you have any other stuff he said screen innovations which starts from 3000 or so


----------



## Ellebob

The MSRP on the Dragonfly is $1149. The Screen Innovations with Solar Gray or Solar White is about the same price. Those materials are similar to the Dragonfly but the Solar white has more gain. At this price point I might spend a little more and go with a Stewart Cima it retails for ~$1400. If you are looking at Screen Innovations Black Diamond materials then they are close to 3 grand.


----------



## xylem

So what is the overall verdict? Good or just ok? Can find better for the same price?
I just came back from a dealer, he is going to email me his quote.
I am looking for a:
Dragonfly™ Motorized Tab Tension 100 in. High Contrast Projection Screen (16:9 Aspect Ratio)
DFM-TAB-100-HC
OR 
Dragonfly™ Motorized Tab Tension 100 in. Matte White Projection Screen (16:9 Aspect Ratio)
DFM-TAB-100-MW

Not sure of the difference between the 2 models, 0.8 vs 1.0 gain based on their website? What does it mean?

Thanks.


----------



## Ellebob

The matte white is a white screen and is best used for watching with the lights off and with dark colored walls and ceilings. Gray screens lower black levels and help with contrast especially with very light colored walls or ceiling that is placed near the screen. It also helps the contrast when some ambient light is used. Overall gain doesn't always tell the whole story about all the characteristics of the screen. In this instance they have very similar properties but the gray screen ( high contrast .8) will be 20% less bright but give better contrast if used with light colored rooms or some ambient light. Try to keep ambient light from hitting the screen, use ambient light that does not aim at the screen.


For your size screen you want a projector with at least 600 lumens in its best picture quality mode for using a white screen and watching in the dark. For a little ambient light or a light colored environment you want at least 800 lumens for the gray screen (High Contrast .8). The more ambient light you have the more lumens you want. Most projectors have different viewing modes so you might use its best picture quality mode when watching in the dark and brighter modes for watching with ambient light sacrificing some picture quality to get the brighter picture.


To get a real idea of how many lumens the projector puts out look at reviews from websites like www.projectorreviews.com or www.projectorcentral.com, the manufacturers claims give the max lumens in modes that are not very pleasing. So the real world lumens vs. the manufacturer claims can often vary significantly.


The screens you are considering have and MSRP of $2600. They are electric and tensioned to provide a taut smooth service. Tensioned screens cost more than electrics that don't have tension and just hang there. The non-tensioned screens eventually develop waves but they cost about $1000 less. For about $200 more I would prefer the Stewart Cima, they make the Neve (White) and Tiburon material (Gray) materials similar to the Dragonfly materials. However, you will often find the Dragonfly screens with a bigger discounts.


----------



## xylem

Ellebob said:


> The matte white is a white screen and is best used for watching with the lights off and with dark colored walls and ceilings. Gray screens lower black levels and help with contrast especially with very light colored walls or ceiling that is placed near the screen. It also helps the contrast when some ambient light is used. Overall gain doesn't always tell the whole story about all the characteristics of the screen. In this instance they have very similar properties but the gray screen ( high contrast .8) will be 20% less bright but give better contrast if used with light colored rooms or some ambient light. Try to keep ambient light from hitting the screen, use ambient light that does not aim at the screen.
> 
> 
> For your size screen you want a projector with at least 600 lumens in its best picture quality mode for using a white screen and watching in the dark. For a little ambient light or a light colored environment you want at least 800 lumens for the gray screen (High Contrast .8). The more ambient light you have the more lumens you want. Most projectors have different viewing modes so you might use its best picture quality mode when watching in the dark and brighter modes for watching with ambient light sacrificing some picture quality to get the brighter picture.
> 
> 
> To get a real idea of how many lumens the projector puts out look at reviews from websites like www.projectorreviews.com or www.projectorcentral.com, the manufacturers claims give the max lumens in modes that are not very pleasing. So the real world lumens vs. the manufacturer claims can often vary significantly.
> 
> 
> The screens you are considering have and MSRP of $2600. They are electric and tensioned to provide a taut smooth service. Tensioned screens cost more than electrics that don't have tension and just hang there. The non-tensioned screens eventually develop waves but they cost about $1000 less. For about $200 more I would prefer the Stewart Cima, they make the Neve (White) and Tiburon material (Gray) materials similar to the Dragonfly materials. However, you will often find the Dragonfly screens with a bigger discounts.


Thank you for the detailed answer.
I received my quote:
Pricing: 100inch Mat white for $1800
100inch high contrast for $1050
Both are motorized tab tension
Not sure why such a big difference between the 2. 
Is it a good price? 
How does it compare to Elite screen shaker or other from Elite screen motorized with tab tension? 
This is my first screen. No idea how to compare! Thanks.


----------



## Ellebob

The high contrast is an excellent price and the matte white is certainly fair. Our company had problems with Elite in the past and we haven't carried them recently so I am not up on their current line up.


----------



## xylem

Ellebob said:


> The high contrast is an excellent price and the matte white is certainly fair. Our company had problems with Elite in the past and we haven't carried them recently so I am not up on their current line up.


Thanks again! Do you have any suggestion on screen? It seems that you have a good knowledge on the subject  
I have a good control of the light in my room, and I have dark grey wall. 
I need a 100inch screen motorized To put in front of my window. 
I will be purchasing a Sony 40es projector sometime this week since it s on sale. I don't have any specific store in mind. I am just rdy to buy it  
Thanks!


----------



## Ellebob

The company I work specializes in projectors so I install and calibrate a lot of projectors every year. So I have some experience


With that projector having so-so black levels I would pair it with the high contrast screen to help its black levels, plus that projector has enough calibrated lumens for the gray screen and some ambient light if needed. You'll probably run the projector in low lamp mode until the bulb ages a bit, or you can put it in high if you have some lights on.


----------



## xylem

Ellebob said:


> The company I work specializes in projectors so I install and calibrate a lot of projectors every year. So I have some experience
> 
> 
> With that projector having so-so black levels I would pair it with the high contrast screen to help its black levels, plus that projector has enough calibrated lumens for the gray screen and some ambient light if needed. You'll probably run the projector in low lamp mode until the bulb ages a bit, or you can put it in high if you have some lights on.


Hmmm I thought this projector was fairly good for black and contrast. I was in between Sony 40es and Epson 5030 but Epson generates a fairly high fan noise so I decided on the Sony. They are currently both on sale. 

So your advise would be to go with the 1000$ high contrasts dragonfly? Any other brand I should consider for less than 1000$?


----------



## Ellebob

We use these both these projectors and I like them both for different reasons. The Epson has better blacks and contrast, if calibrated it has a much nicer picture than the Sony. It is really closer to the Sony 55 if calibrated and in certain situations I would take it over the 55. The Epson also has brighter modes for ambient light but not by much. The Sony is brighter in its best picture quality mode but not as bright in its other modes. The Sony while its contrast is not as good, its colors are better out of the box and it doesn't need much for calibration as it is already close. They both are very quiet in low power and would not bother anyone. The Epson is noisier in high power and might be bothersome to some people depending on their situation like if the projector is near them. For your situation here is the choices.


If you are going to get your projector calibrated, watch in the dark mostly or like 3D, the Epson with the matte white screen is the better choice. The Epson does have some brighter modes for ambient light but it will be in high power which is noisier.


If you are not getting your projector calibrated, watch with some ambient light or are a gamer, The Sony with the high contrast screen is the better choice. $1000 is a real good price for a tensioned screen. I don't know of any better at that price point.


There is no perfect projector for every condition regardless of price. Look at the qualities that are important to you. Both of these are good, you just have to pick which works better for the majority off your viewing. Like I would never pick a projector based off its 3D capability if I only watch an occasional 3D movie.


----------



## Loquitur

I would like to hear from a Dragonfly dealer interested in giving me a quote for drop shipping me a Dragonfly tab tensioned electric retractable screen, 92" diagonal, in matte white with a white metal case. I have already consulted with my local dealer and am not interested in dealing further with him. My zip code for shipping is 28469. I will be using this screen with a JVC RS 4910U projector.
Susan


----------



## Ellebob

I doubt you will find a dealer willing to do this. They have a no shipping policy. However, there are probably a good number of dealers in a reasonable distance from you. Give Dragonfly a call.


----------



## Loquitur

Appreciate the suggestion. Can anyone tell me whether the Dragonfly tab tensioned screens come with a plug or do they need to be hard wired? And f they come with a plug, what side is it on?


----------



## Ellebob

They come with a plug. I think it is on the left.


----------



## Loquitur

Thanks. This is valuable information for anyone who might be interested in this screen.


----------



## Loquitur

Loquitur said:


> Thanks. This is valuable information for anyone who might be interested in this screen.


I took Ellebob's advise and called Dragonfly re dealers in my area and they gave me a total of 3 within an hour drive. I'm happy to say that I was able to buy the screen and wireless 12v trigger from one of them at a price which, though not killer, I consider to be fair. Am I allowed to post about the price I paid and the range of prices I received if I don't identify the dealers?


----------



## smifsud

*Drop shipping*



Loquitur said:


> I would like to hear from a Dragonfly dealer interested in giving me a quote for drop shipping me a Dragonfly tab tensioned electric retractable screen, 92" diagonal, in matte white with a white metal case. I have already consulted with my local dealer and am not interested in dealing further with him. My zip code for shipping is 28469. I will be using this screen with a JVC RS 4910U projector.
> Susan



Hello,

I am a Dragonfly dealer and I could have anything that is in stock drop shipped to you.

Steve
Instinctive Engineering
248.514.0566


----------



## ShoutingMan

Similar question: How are Dragonfly acoustically transparent screens? Are they woven or perf, and suitable for 4K?

I've got a HT install proposal which includes a Dragonfly AT screen. I've not heard of this brand before and have no idea if this is a good screen to go with in the $2000 range.


----------



## chriscmore

ShoutingMan said:


> Similar question: How are Dragonfly acoustically transparent screens? Are they woven or perf, and suitable for 4K?
> 
> I've got a HT install proposal which includes a Dragonfly AT screen. I've not heard of this brand before and have no idea if this is a good screen to go with in the $2000 range.


At dealer of ~$400, they can work, and would compete with their comrades Accuscreens, Grandview, Monoprice, Elite, Elunevision, etc.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Wookii

Does anyone have any experience of the Dragonfly Acoustic weave material?

They claim a gain of 1.35 which is _far_ higher than any other AT screen material I have come across. Is this a spurious claim, or has anyone taken measurements to confirm which is actually achieves versus a unity gin material?

Also, what is the density of the weave like, vs other woven screen materials?


----------



## Clocks1234

Wookii said:


> Does anyone have any experience of the Dragonfly Acoustic weave material?
> 
> They claim a gain of 1.35 which is _far_ higher than any other AT screen material I have come across. Is this a spurious claim, or has anyone taken measurements to confirm which is actually achieves versus a unity gin material?
> 
> Also, what is the density of the weave like, vs other woven screen materials?


Anybody have any updates on this? I'm looking at getting a Dragonfly AT Screen as well.


----------



## Wookii

Clocks1234 said:


> Anybody have any updates on this? I'm looking at getting a Dragonfly AT Screen as well.


Nope, proved to be a dead end for me personally - resolutely the most unhelpful company I have dealt with in this stint of screen material research. I could get neither pricing nor samples out of them, so I pursued it no further.


----------



## tcramer

Long time has passed since this thread was updated. There doesn't seem to be any reviews anywhere on the Dragonfly Ultra Acoustiweave material. 

For roughly the same pricepoint or slightly under Seymour, I really wonder how it performs. Anyone tried this in the past 3 1/2 years since this thread was updated?


----------



## chriscmore

tcramer said:


> Long time has passed since this thread was updated. There doesn't seem to be any reviews anywhere on the Dragonfly Ultra Acoustiweave material.
> 
> For roughly the same pricepoint or slightly under Seymour, I really wonder how it performs. Anyone tried this in the past 3 1/2 years since this thread was updated?


Regardless of what your dealer quoted you, it's an imported $400 screen with a 12' visible weave that measures 0.8 gain. If that's where you're targeting, I'd recommend at least going directly to the suppliers like Monoprice, Grandview or Silver Ticket.

Dragonfly is one of those brands that are used a lot in the installed (CEDIA) market where the Karens of the world have no idea what they're getting while the "value" dealers fill the home with Chinese high-margin/ low-cost products. They don't do much in the AVS community where people are the informed-tweaky type.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## tcramer

chriscmore said:


> Regardless of what your dealer quoted you, it's an imported $400 screen with a 12' visible weave that measures 0.8 gain. If that's where you're targeting, I'd recommend at least going directly to the suppliers like Monoprice, Grandview or Silver Ticket.
> 
> Dragonfly is one of those brands that are used a lot in the installed (CEDIA) market where the Karens of the world have no idea what they're getting while the "value" dealers fill the home with Chinese high-margin/ low-cost products. They don't do much in the AVS community where people are the informed-tweaky type.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Thanks - that's the kind of feedback I'm looking for. I'm still leaning Seymour, but was just curious about this.

I have 2 projects and will most likely be going Seymour XD for both.


----------



## flyhigh123

chriscmore said:


> Regardless of what your dealer quoted you, it's an imported $400 screen with a 12' visible weave that measures 0.8 gain. If that's where you're targeting, I'd recommend at least going directly to the suppliers like Monoprice, Grandview or Silver Ticket.
> 
> Dragonfly is one of those brands that are used a lot in the installed (CEDIA) market where the Karens of the world have no idea what they're getting while the "value" dealers fill the home with Chinese high-margin/ low-cost products. They don't do much in the AVS community where people are the informed-tweaky type.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


While i do appreciate your feedback, you do work for the competitor. I'm trying to understand your reference. Have you tested this screen at a 0.8 gain or is this an assumption. Just trying to understand before i purchase. 

Is seymour fabric made in the USA?

Thanks!


----------



## chriscmore

flyhigh123 said:


> While i do appreciate your feedback, you do work for the competitor. I'm trying to understand your reference. Have you tested this screen at a 0.8 gain or is this an assumption. Just trying to understand before i purchase.
> 
> Is seymour fabric made in the USA?
> 
> Thanks!


I have tested the material at a 0.8 to 0.83 gain, which is the highest gain you'll find in a woven material without their having done something to improve upon it. Here is the most objective comparison analysis out there. It doesn't have these type of "just fill the wall" products, though, as this market segment isn't looking for analysis and reviews. https://www.accucalav.com/wp-content/uploads/accucal_front_projection_screen_report.pdf

It should be easy to get samples for your own comparison. Just make sure that behind the materials is a black surface and project onto them, since ours has some additive in it.

It is indeed made in the USA.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## rc77

Hi - The last post on here is pretty old and I wanted to ask a few questions:

1) I'm looking at the 120" *Dragonfly Thinline* fixed screen ultra black or the ultra white - any experience would be appreciated
2) What should I expect as cost for a 120" Dragonfly Thinline screen?
3) Has anyone had any issues with the screen post purchase? (some earlier posts were concerned about yellowing on the white screens)

Thanks!


----------



## Don Giberson

rc77 said:


> Hi - The last post on here is pretty old and I wanted to ask a few questions:
> 
> 1) I'm looking at the 120" *Dragonfly Thinline* fixed screen ultra black or the ultra white - any experience would be appreciated
> 2) What should I expect as cost for a 120" Dragonfly Thinline screen?
> 3) Has anyone had any issues with the screen post purchase? (some earlier posts were concerned about yellowing on the white screens)
> 
> Thanks!


I recently purchased a 4 year old but new in box electric 120" high contact screen. Build quality of screen assembly is nice. The screen has some areas where the screen appears to have delaminated from the backing material. The screen carries a 2 year warranty but only if the reseller has not had it for over 2 years. The manufacturer has refused to warranty the screen despite stating that there is no shelf life and that this defect is not normal. The screen retails for over $2,000 which is a joke. I have had this less than a week which was installed right out of factory sealed box.


----------



## Kenpo1

I was looking at the 133” or the 145” 4K Ultra White fixed Dragonfly 1.3 gain. Can anyone verify that these are true gain readings? Thanks


----------

